# Where to find plant based Glycerin without alcohol?



## purpleorchid (Jan 9, 2011)

I want to make soap using the most organic products since I want to make it gentle enough to use on my face. I was able to buy some glycerin from michael's but propylene glycol (an alcohol) was listed as the second ingredient. My soap making book says alcohol dries out the skin and should not be used by anyone with dry or sensitive skin. The author says that purchasing soap bases made with vegetable oils and without animal by-products or fillers like wax and alcohol would be best but I can't seem to find any online. I have been able to find some vegetable based glycerin but propylene glycol is still listed as an ingredient. Is there no avoiding alcohol? I'm also looking for the best deal out there for vegetable based glycerin since supplies are so expensive. 

Is there a difference between raw vegetable glycerin which seems to be in liquid form and melt & pour vegetable based glycerin? http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/g ... p-540.html
http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/m ... p-598.html
Could you use it and if so, how? Would you still melt it before pouring? Thanks!


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm terrible with chemistry but I believe i've read that  propylene glycol is what makes the soap melt and pour.

glycerin is a byproduct of soap, and you can not make it into soap.

You may need to try more than one type of soap base to find the one that's right for your skin.

I hope that helps.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 10, 2011)

Wisteria Lane carries organic MP base. http://www.wisterialane.com/Organic-Oil ... b_p_54.htm
l
Organic Oil Clear Glycerine Melt and Pour soap base (“natural” formula-20% added Glycerine) Our soap is 100% pure soap with only the finest natural vegetable oils. Mainly coconut oil is used and so you will have almost no smell to this soap!

Ingredients: Saponified Vegetable Organic oils mainly Coconut Oil, Glycerine (kosher, of vegetable origin), Purified Water, Sorbitol (from berries, moisturizer) , Sorbitan oleate (emulsifier), Soybean protein (conditioner) 

HTH.
Irena


----------



## Catmehndi (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca/gl ... p-540.html
That glycerine is a raw material that can be used in soap making and an array of other cosmetic applications - it comes in a liquid form (very thick and syrupy). It's 99.7% pure glycerine.

The glycerine soaps are a different product altogether: we have an organic base (as well as several others) the ingredients for the organic base are as follows
Aqua 30 to 100%
Glycerin 30 to 100%
Sodium Palmate 10 to 30%
Sodium Cocoate 3 to 10%
Sorbitol 3 to 10%
Decyl Glucoside 1 to 3 %
Sodium Chloride 1 to 3 %
Palm Acid 0.3 to 1%
Coconut Acid 0.1 to 0.3%
Pentasodium Pentetate 0.1% or less
Tetrasodium Etidronate 0.1% or less


----------

